# Beefy Taste



## been2long (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone else ever noticed that some morels taste more beefier than others? Like the greys I find usually don't have as good a flavor than some of the brown ones.


----------



## jay (Apr 8, 2013)

In my opinion the browns(blacks) taste the best, they seem to have the 'stronger' taste. I don't know about beefy.


----------

